
The Prototype of the Sinclair ZX Spectrum - andrewstuart
https://twitter.com/computermuseum/status/1102257601289510912
======
greenyoda
Link to original source:
[http://www.computinghistory.org.uk/det/51620/Sinclair-ZX-
Spe...](http://www.computinghistory.org.uk/det/51620/Sinclair-ZX-Spectrum-
Prototype)

HN Guidelines: "Please submit the original source. If a post reports on
something found on another site, submit the latter."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

